# Int Zahl auf Negativität prüfen



## dredav (28. Nov 2009)

Hallo,
kann man eine Int Zahl prüfen, ob diese Negativ ist?
also villeicht so etwas ähnliches wie [Java]String.equals("test")[/Java]

mfg


----------



## drAb17 (28. Nov 2009)

dredav hat gesagt.:


> Hallo,
> [Java]String.equals("test")[/Java]
> 
> mfg



equals vergleichst du Referenzdatentypen. 
int Zahlen kannst du direkt mit == != >= <= vergleichen.

also


```
int zuPruefendeZahl = 5;

if( zuPruefendeZahl < 0){
      System.out.print("Zahl ist negativ");
}
```


----------



## dredav (28. Nov 2009)

ah, ok, bin noch ziemlich neu bei java, noch nicht viel gemacht damit, danke  für die hilfe


----------

